# Les Paul Standard 7 String



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks like Gibson is doing another run of LP 7s. Queue bitching about scale length blah blah blah but I may have to get one of these...

http://www.themusiczoo.com/blog/2016/gibson-usa-august-limited-run-guitars/







Les Paul Standard 7 Strings Limited
Authentic Les Paul tones with extra depth. Les Paul Standard features with the added depth of a 7th string, Seymour Duncan humbuckers, orange drop capacitors and genuine Mother of Pearl inlays. Only 100 units per color worldwide.
Specs

Body: Mahogany

Top: AAA flamed maple top

Neck: Mahogany

Slim taper profile

Neck width: 1.969

Fingerboard: Rosewood

Scale length: 24.75

Inlays: Mother of Pearl

Bridge: Tune-o-Matic

Neck pickup: Seymour Duncan 59

Bridge pickup: Seymour Duncan JB

Controls: 2 volumes, 2 tones, 1 toggle


----------



## JD27 (Aug 16, 2016)

I like it, I wonder what the other colors are going to be.


----------



## dh848 (Aug 16, 2016)

Interesting, would be fun to have one of these


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

JD27 said:


> I like it, I wonder what the other colors are going to be.



I already have two emails out asking if they're going to do a goldtop 

3A tops are always hit or miss and the odds of scoring one of these with a good top is going to be pretty slim...


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2016)

!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

cardinal said:


> !!!!



Dibs


----------



## JD27 (Aug 16, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I already have two emails out asking if they're going to do a goldtop
> 
> 3A tops are always hit or miss and the odds of scoring one of these with a good top is going to be pretty slim...



A goldtop would be awesome. I'm guessing since they already did a solid color that these will all be figured tops. Yeah, I would definitely want to pick the top, they are very inconsistent.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Dibs



I'm really kicking myself for selling the Classic 7 that I had. I've been begging to buy it back but the guy won't, which I guess is his prerogative. One of these would be nice.

I'd honestly prefer a solid color, too. Figured maple just looks too fancy and frilly for me, but I'll take what Gibson will give.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 16, 2016)

Do want.

Scale haters gonna hate - see the ****'s I give 

If they do a gold top or tobacco burst then dayum.


----------



## narad (Aug 16, 2016)

Scale haters who want to pay 2x the price can PM me about an Artinger ;-)


----------



## chris9 (Aug 16, 2016)

thomann say tobacco and lemon are the other colours or and just short of £2000 in the UK


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd rock the .... out of one of these.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2016)

Colors are trans amber, heritage cherry, and tobacco sunburst. 100 of each.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 16, 2016)

Trans Amber or Tobacco might do it for me.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 16, 2016)

I hope one day they make a left handed version of this. And a non-limited edition.

Nice to see they didn't do any weird options, like EMG soap-bars, or a long scale length, or weird colors. Just a straight-forward LP Standard with an extra string.


----------



## Promit (Aug 16, 2016)

I feel like the tonal signature that makes LPs what they are would mud up on the low B. Is that not the case?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2016)

Nope. I had a Classic 7 string as it was a beast. No mud. Guys have been tuning Gibsons to B for decades. 

I put a deposit down for a tobacco burst. Fingers crossed it all works out well.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a 7 string Epi LP and the scale doesn't bother me at all. Like cardinal said, look at all of the doom and stoner bands, tuning their LPs to B or even A forever.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 16, 2016)

Tobacco is the only choice. I agree with the sentiment above; no left turns or weird additions. Just straight up Les Paul DEEP.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'll be there.


----------



## exo (Aug 16, 2016)

I wonder how the neck profile on these will compare to my Epi LP7. I laugh when I hear people refer to a Schecter neck as a bat.....


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 16, 2016)

These are slim taper, so reasonably thin as far as 7's go. Nothing like the bigger Schecters, even remotely. 

I had my Gibson guy cut a PO for all three. Hopefully I stand a 1 in 3 of a good top, but that may be just dreaming.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2016)

I just hope the neck is a bit wider than the Classic or they put the frets all the way to the end of the board instead of the fret over binding. That was my only nit with the Classic. Not impossible to deal with, but I'd pull that high E off the edge of the board if not careful.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 16, 2016)

I have the exact same problem. Feel ya.


----------



## exo (Aug 16, 2016)

Good to know, the neck on the early 2000's Epi LP7 is literally the thickest guitar neck I've ever played. It's COMFORTABLE.......just freaking HUGE. Thicker than a Dunlop Sharp pic is wide.....


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

Was really hoping for a goldtop but may have to do one anyways


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks like they are 2495 each. Don't have a firm ETA yet, but I'll know fairly soon.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2016)

Im told I'll have this in two days:


----------



## JD27 (Aug 16, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Im told I'll have this in two days:



You got the nicest of the 9 tops (3 colors) I saw. Some are not very figured, at all.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2016)

^ when I saw the variation in the tops, I had to jump. I need to try to get AMS to price match because I had gotten a much better quote from another dealer, but they didn't have any in stock. I hate to have to cancel with them, but I didn't want to risk the top.

I actually prefer solid colors and plain tops, but if the thing is supposed to have figure in it, I get kinda picky


----------



## exo (Aug 16, 2016)

That's nice!


----------



## JD27 (Aug 16, 2016)

cardinal said:


> ^ when I saw the variation in the tops, I had to jump. I need to try to get AMS to price match because I had gotten a much better quote from another dealer, but they didn't have any in stock. I hate to have to cancel with them, but I didn't want to risk the top.



It's sad that I am such a guitar whore that I knew where it came from just by the background of the picture you posted.  I agree though, that top is nice, so I would pay the difference just to have one I liked.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2016)

JD27 said:


> It's sad that I am such a guitar whore that I knew where it came from just by the background of the picture you posted.  I agree though, that top is nice, so I would pay the difference just to have one I liked.



hahaha we're all terrible. But at least we have each other.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm not big on figured-maple Gibsons, but that trans amber isn't bad.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 16, 2016)

You got the best looking one by a mile - nice score Cardinal!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

Figures you got the one good top of the bunch 

Congrats on the score, that looks killer


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 16, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Im told I'll have this in two days:



When you get sick of it do you mind selling it too me, I will likely be employed by then and actually able to afford it 

Congrats cardinal its a lovely guitar, I like how they put covered hums and basically made it look like a warren haynes model - personally i'd scrap the JB for a custom custom but thats me.

Anyway dude enjoy.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Dibs





CaptainD00M said:


> When you get sick of it do you mind selling it too me, I will likely be employed by then and actually able to afford it



* cough * * cough *


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

Eh screw it, this is on the way


----------



## exo (Aug 16, 2016)

That's a nice looking one too!


----------



## JD27 (Aug 16, 2016)

Well there is at least 295 unaccounted for now.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 16, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Eh screw it, this is on the way



You snagged a nice one. I'm certainly envious, anyway. I love that color scheme. (anything remotely heritage cherry sunburst tickles my fancy.)

As for scale, I just recently finished putting together a Gibson scaled explorer with seven strings and it sounds killer. Has plenty of room to intonate, too.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah of the ones left in stock it was definitely the nicest one. I'm curious to see it in person and see how it plays.

It's sort of funny as not my favorite color for a Les Paul yet both of mine are this color


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2016)

Congrats man! Looks great to me.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks! Looking forward to seeing it in person


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 16, 2016)

Damn these look nice!

Cardinal and Techno - excellent picks!


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 16, 2016)

Not every 7 string has to be a djent machine.


----------



## jwade (Aug 17, 2016)

Where are these up for sale? I can't find any sites listing them yet.


----------



## Fathand (Aug 17, 2016)

to Gibson for doing it right.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 17, 2016)

jwade said:


> Where are these up for sale? I can't find any sites listing them yet.



AMS has them in stock. The Music Zoo is getting three.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 17, 2016)

technomancer said:


> * cough * * cough *



Sir I challenge you to a duel - we meet under a full moon in the depths of a foggy autumn in woods and trade bone crushing doom riffs in front of a wall of Sunn Model T amps.

He who sustains a power chord for the longest wins 

Robes optional 

But seriously - congrats on also picking one up Technomancer, I can vicariously live my dreams through you and Cardinal from the other side of the world haha


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2016)

cardinal said:


> AMS has them in stock. The Music Zoo is getting three.



Yep. I did check with Sweetwater about them but the guy that has replaced Arend wasn't very helpful. No idea if they were ordering them but could place a special order for list price with no returns. I told him no thanks...



CaptainD00M said:


> Sir I challenge you to a duel - we meet under a full moon in the depths of a fogy autumn in woods and trade bone crushing doom riffs in front of a wall of Sunn Model T amps.
> 
> He who sustains a power chord for the longest wins
> 
> ...



 

Thanks!


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 17, 2016)

When someone picks up a tobacco one with a nice figure, post the pics. It's been a while and I need to take care of it......


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 17, 2016)

Mmmh, LPs are the only Gibsons I really feel uncomfortable playing with so I'll pass, but it's interesting that they're doing this. Wouldn't be against a V or explorer, missed the boat on the last ones.


----------



## chris9 (Aug 17, 2016)

I really want the tobacco one but been an Ibanez guy thru and thru I just don,t think I would play it Hmmmmmmmmmmmm I,ll think on it


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2016)

Whoops...


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 17, 2016)

damn these look niiiiice


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 17, 2016)

Yum! Looks gorgeous.


----------



## exo (Aug 17, 2016)

That is HOT!


----------



## The 1 (Aug 17, 2016)

are these chambered or not?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks awesome Tech! Really great top. Is that the one from AMS? Looks way better in your pic. 

I assume these are weight relieved just like a normal Standard. They weigh about the same.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2016)

These are modern weight relieved



cardinal said:


> Looks awesome Tech! Really great top. Is that the one from AMS? Looks way better in your pic.
> 
> I assume these are weight relieved just like a normal Standard. They weigh about the same.



That's the one from The Music Zoo 

The one from AMS will be here Friday... hopefully the one from Music Zoo will be too  The one from TMZ will ship tomorrow.


----------



## exo (Aug 17, 2016)

Any QC issues you can find? Gibson's got that "hit or miss" rep after all.......


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2016)

exo said:


> Any QC issues you can find? Gibson's got that "hit or miss" rep after all.......



Since nobody that's posted that they bought one has received one yet sort of hard to know


----------



## cardinal (Aug 17, 2016)

technomancer said:


> These are modern weight relieved
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh. I still have a deposit down for a Tobacco Burst with them. Guess it hasn't come yet? Blah. I'm impatient.


----------



## exo (Aug 17, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Since nobody that's posted that they bought one has received one yet sort of hard to know




Ah! I thought that last photo was that you'd somehow already had one delivered via overnight miracle express and were teasing us! My bad!

There's zero chance of me being able to land one of these unless I get a winning lottery ticket, guess I'm a little overexcited for the folks that actually have the means....


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Huh. I still have a deposit down for a Tobacco Burst with them. Guess it hasn't come yet? Blah. I'm impatient.



Ah didn't realize you still had that one... I think he said all 3 came in but the Cherry and Amber were the ones available so those were the ones he grabbed pics of for me. The Amber one was not impressive 



exo said:


> Ah! I thought that last photo was that you'd somehow already had one delivered via overnight miracle express and were teasing us! My bad!
> 
> There's zero chance of me being able to land one of these unless I get a winning lottery ticket, guess I'm a little overexcited for the folks that actually have the means....



Nope that was one of the pics the guy at The Music Zoo snapped for me when I asked about them.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 17, 2016)

^ Yeah, I want to see the top first. There's an off chance I just take them both


----------



## jwade (Aug 17, 2016)

Price for us up here in Canada is a bit prohibitive, but the fact that they're doing multiple finishes gives me hope that they'll do another limited run of SG7s. If they put out a nice red SG7 with normal crown inlays...


----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2016)

cardinal said:


> ^ Yeah, I want to see the top first. There's an off chance I just take them both



Sweet post pics when you get them


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 18, 2016)

I are excite - you guys are living my dream. If only I could afford teh pretty guitars XD


----------



## cardinal (Aug 18, 2016)

Damn it. The one from AMS says it won't be delivered til Saturday and I'm flying to the opposite coast that morning and will be out the whole weekend. Bah. 

Waiting on Music Zoo pics. I think the one I bought from AMS looks boss, but maybe The Music Zoo has special pull with Gibson and gets nice tops too.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Damn it. The one from AMS says it won't be delivered til Saturday and I'm flying to the opposite coast that morning and will be out the whole weekend. Bah.
> 
> Waiting on Music Zoo pics. I think the one I bought from AMS looks boss, but maybe The Music Zoo has special pull with Gibson and gets nice tops too.



Wow that sucks... and given what the amber one looked like I don't think TMZ has special pull 

Looks like my AMS will be here Friday... and if TMZ uses FedEx Ground and gets it out today so should that one. I really shouldn't keep both so we'll see how they play and look in person.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 18, 2016)

Man, we ordered at the same time? Makes no sense why my stuff is getting delayed. Blah. The AMS FedEx tracking initially showed delivery for tomorrow but changed to Saturday because AMS dragged its feet dropping it off. And despite putting in a deposit with TMZ first thing, they don't email or call to say it's in or try to ship it out? Not real happy.

But glad you're getting your stuff!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Man, we ordered at the same time? Makes no sense why my stuff is getting delayed. Blah. The AMS FedEx tracking initially showed delivery for tomorrow but changed to Saturday because AMS dragged its feet dropping it off. And despite putting in a deposit with TMZ first thing, they don't email or call to say it's in or try to ship it out? Not real happy.
> 
> But glad you're getting your stuff!



Wow yeah that does suck... wonder if TMZ figured yours is sold so they were paying more attention to a potential buyer for the unsold ones


----------



## cardinal (Aug 18, 2016)

Grand scheme it's no big deal. Just annoying. The good news: LP7 Standard. Post up when yours arrives!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Grand scheme it's no big deal. Just annoying. The good news: LP7 Standard. Post up when yours arrives!





There will be crappy cell phone pics of at least one tomorrow


----------



## cardinal (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice











Not sure if I prefer the AMS top or not. This one would be cheaper for me. Guess I'll compare and return one.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2016)

It's sort of sad that we're both doing that 

I didn't see all of the AMS pics of your other one, but those both look great


----------



## cardinal (Aug 18, 2016)

technomancer said:


> It's sort of sad that we're both doing that
> 
> I didn't see all of the AMS pics of your other one, but those both look great



It's worse than that. I'm actually still trying to get my black Classic 7 back. If I can do that, I may return both Standards.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 18, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Nope. I had a Classic 7 string as it was a beast. No mud. Guys have been tuning Gibsons to B for decades.
> 
> I put a deposit down for a tobacco burst. Fingers crossed it all works out well.



Yeah, Noodles' Classic 7 sounds great.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 18, 2016)

My LPC in tobacco burst could use a 7-string brother for some sludge/doom...


----------



## cardinal (Aug 19, 2016)

In the flesh:


----------



## Kyle01 (Aug 19, 2016)

Damn son. Not even a les paul guy, but that thing looks amazing.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks stunning! How would you compare it to your old black Classic 7?


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 19, 2016)

It's times like these that I really miss the "like" button. Damn sexy sir!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 19, 2016)

Feels about the same. I'll need a bit more time with it. I think the inlays are nicer. The logo is MOP instead of a screen print. The action is up higher than it was on my Classic, so I will try to set it up later tonight. But first impression is good. 

I've mostly drooled on it.

EDIT: straightened the neck a touch. Slammed the action to 2/64th over the 12th. Plays flawless as far as I can tell. Sustainnnnnn. Feels just like the Classic from what I recall.


----------



## exo (Aug 19, 2016)

*twitch*

*drool*


----------



## JD27 (Aug 19, 2016)

That is a keeper for sure.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 19, 2016)

Quick shot of mine from AMS. I am fried from work but made sure to get some play time in. The guitar plays great, and I'm actually liking the 59 / JB set better than I was expecting. I'll do some tweaks to the setup tomorrow and get a lot more time in with it. 

The only issue I noticed is something that seems to be common on pretty much every 2016 Gibson I've touched... they can't figure out how to mask the binding where the neck meets the body so there is stain on the neck binding. Definitely a very minor thing though.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 19, 2016)

^ looks awesome!

Just plugged mine in for the first time. My JCM 800 and of course ripped out Sweet Child O Mine and Fire Woman. Love this guitar.

I was just shredding around a bit and didn't pull the high E off the neck. So I wonder if the neck is slightly wider than the Classic 7. Or I'm just in a gentler mood.

The '59 is how I remember it. Too bass heavy. The JB sounds good. The cover tamed it a bit.


----------



## exo (Aug 19, 2016)

That is also beautiful.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 19, 2016)

cardinal said:


> ^ looks awesome!
> 
> Just plugged mine in for the first time. My JCM 800 and of course ripped out Sweet Child O Mine and Fire Woman. Love this guitar.
> 
> I was just shredding around a bit and didn't pull the high E off the neck. So I wonder if the neck is slightly wider than the Classic 7. Or I'm just in a gentler mood.



That tobacco burst you got looks killer 

I didn't have a problem with the high E on mine but I didn't play for that long... freaking dragging and am just mentally fried. I've got a major software project I need to get wrapped up by the end of the month and have been working like crazy.


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 19, 2016)

cardinal said:


> In the flesh:


That is ....ing killer.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 20, 2016)

I think these pics explain why I'm not pulling the high E off the board. I don't have the Classic 7 any more to measure, but it looks like the Classic's high E string is much closer to the end of the frets. That extra tiny space makes this more comfortable.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah that's definitely enough to make a difference.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 20, 2016)

Sweet Odin's Ravens - That tobacco burst o.o


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 21, 2016)

I wish i had the money for one, I'll just play my epi till I can get a gibson one


----------



## jwade (Aug 21, 2016)

This is killing me! That tobacco burst, I must have one.


----------



## The 1 (Aug 21, 2016)

cardinal and technomancer, I'm curious what string gauges and tuning you plan on using with these?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 21, 2016)

I always play B standard or maybe drop D. The stock strings are a light top/regular bottom set (.009 high E, .046 low E, .059 low B). That's fine for me though I may move to just .010s.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 22, 2016)

If I keep one of these it will be in standard with the low B. The stock gauges are also fine in that tuning though I'll probably change to a set of 10s with a similar gauge for the B.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 22, 2016)

If I may guys, I use a 10-46 set with a 60 for the low B its pretty dam balanced across the board of my Heafy LPC. Also according to the tension calculator thing from D'Addario so that sounds sane, I guess there won't be a feeling of too much difference between 59 and 60.

But anyway you guys have been doing this longer than me  so I shouldn't teach grandma to suck eggs XD


----------



## exo (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll also chime in even though mine is one of the early 2000's Epiphone LP Classics, not one of these beautiful "real deal" Gibsons: I use the D'addario EXL158 set (13-62) with a 10 added to it, tuned drop Ab.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 22, 2016)

The Epiphone LP7 I have is a great guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 22, 2016)

Never got a chance to try one of the Epis sadly


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 22, 2016)

You never thought to try a Heafy?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 22, 2016)

The Heafy sigs are great guitars. It's a shame they have the soap bar routes though, since it limits what you can buy in case you don't like EMG's, which a lot of folks don't.


----------



## exo (Aug 22, 2016)

cardinal said:


> The Epiphone LP7 I have is a great guitar.



Mine is the main 7 I reach for. I still chuckle over the tree trunk of a neck it has every time, though.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 23, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> You never thought to try a Heafy?



Never ran across one in a store and wasn't curious enough to order one


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 24, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Never ran across one in a store and wasn't curious enough to order one



Fair enough - I took a punt on a second hand one without trying it, because I got a good deal. After I overhauled the electrics and PU's its my main guitar. Love it too bits.

Comfortable, nice weight, good sound and most of all it feels like a Les Paul only with an extra string. It got me re-addicted to Les Pauls.


----------



## uni777 (Aug 24, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Fair enough - I took a punt on a second hand one without trying it, because I got a good deal. After I overhauled the electrics and PU's its my main guitar. Love it too bits.
> 
> Comfortable, nice weight, good sound and most of all it feels like a Les Paul only with an extra string. It got me re-addicted to Les Pauls.


 
What did you do to it in the end. Did you make a topic for it?


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 24, 2016)

uni777 said:


> What did you do to it in the end. Did you make a topic for it?



I was going to, but I did a bunch of quick stuff to tie my over while we finished recording some stuff for my band. I used some surplus parts form a mates Epi overhaul.

But I put a set of Zombie dust Doomsters that Lee Moonie made for me in EMG housings, swapped the tuners to chrome ones - didn't change the bridge, not sure if I will, and did a fast and dirty wire up job.

I will do a proper one back in NZ as the guitar is about to go onto a container ship. That will be using an all parts wiring kit - I'm not sure but I may swap the neck tone for a kill pot as I actually quite like that - swap the knobs, pull off the poker chip, put some strap locks on it and maybe change the bridge.

Then I will do a proper thread for it.


----------



## uni777 (Aug 24, 2016)

look forward to it.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 24, 2016)

I wasn't expecting to like the looks of these, but it actually works pretty well.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 24, 2016)

Sam Ash has them now too. They have an Amber one with a cool top. Not super figured, but I like its AFD-type vibe.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 24, 2016)

Wildwood Guitars has some now. 2 in each finish. And they have some nice looking tops. 

http://www.wildwoodguitars.com/electrics/gibson/les_paul_standard.htm


----------



## cardinal (Aug 24, 2016)

Now they have a nice looking Amber one.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 24, 2016)

They have 2 nice looking Amber models!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 24, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Now they have a nice looking Amber one.





JD27 said:


> They have 2 nice looking Amber models!



Those are the ones that I was admiring! I love that amber finish.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 25, 2016)

This is the one I ordered from AMS


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 25, 2016)

cardinal said:


> This is the one I ordered from AMS



Looks good!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 25, 2016)

Gorgeous cardinal.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow, that's great looking.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's the other one sitting with me right now.

They're surprisingly different. One has a stiffer feel and a louder, rounder, bigger inherent tone. The other has a slinkier, smoother feel and a faster, meaner, tighter inherent sound. Action, relief, and pickup height are set as identically as I can manage. Just different guitars.


----------



## exo (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't know which one YOU prefer tonally or cosmetically, but I think I like the figure of the second one a bit better. There's enough difference in the wood figuring, I'm curious about which one goes with which sound description, because these should have full maple caps, right? Is it possible the difference in the tightness of the flame means there's different densities in the wood going on?

Both are pretty sweet looking!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 26, 2016)

I assume it's a wood density thing. I've seen it with Strats. Some necks just have a stiffer playing feel. You can swap the neck to different bodies and set them up the same, and that stiff feel will follow the neck. But it's hard to predict. 

The second one has the slinkier feel and faster, tighter inherent tone. I'm not sure which I prefer. The bigger, rounder tone is different from the other primary guitars I have, so that kinda is a plus. But I kinda gravitate towards the leaner, meaner sound. I couldn't stop pounding out Tool riffs on the leaner/meaner LP last night. Sooo fun. The other one sounds cool too but just didn't seem to throw down the same way under high gain.


----------



## scrub (Aug 26, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Here's the other one sitting with me right now.
> 
> They're surprisingly different. One has a stiffer feel and a louder, rounder, bigger inherent tone. The other has a slinkier, smoother feel and a faster, meaner, tighter inherent sound. Action, relief, and pickup height are set as identically as I can manage. Just different guitars.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Aug 26, 2016)

"Scale length: 24.75"

And this isn't going to have intonation trouble at such a short scale length?


----------



## celticelk (Aug 26, 2016)

Carl Kolchak said:


> "Scale length: 24.75"
> 
> And this isn't going to have intonation trouble at such a short scale length?



No. See: all of the previous comments to that effect in this thread. (Seriously, it's less different from 25.5" than 25.5" is from 26.5" or 27", and while I know plenty of people prefer those longer scale lengths, nobody ever seems to bring up intonation as a deficiency of 25.5" scales.)


----------



## exo (Aug 26, 2016)

Carl Kolchak said:


> "Scale length: 24.75"
> 
> And this isn't going to have intonation trouble at such a short scale length?



Ask Bill Steer from Carcass, or the guys from Amon Amarth. They've been tuning that low on LPs and Explorers for 20 years. This whole " you gotta have a long scale to tune down effectively thing is a VERY new thing.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 26, 2016)

Also worth noting that if you've ever tuned to Bb on a 25.5" scale guitar and fretted the 1st fret, you've now got a B on a 24.07" scale.

God help those who tune to A.


----------



## exo (Aug 26, 2016)

THE HORROR!


----------



## The 1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Also, where the intonation would be off would be on the upper frets of the 7th string, so realistically it wouldn't matter.


----------



## caspian (Aug 26, 2016)

Not much to add beyond "those look ridiculously sweet". My LP standard continues to surprise me with just how great its' tone is. A 7 string version would be super super rad. Re: the tuning/scale length dramas, I never really succeeded in making my explorer work at C, but i'd be fairly confident that if you slapped a chunky enough string on it it'd sound fine..


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 26, 2016)

mnemonic said:


> Also worth noting that if you've ever tuned to Bb on a 25.5" scale guitar and fretted the 1st fret, you've now got a B on a 24.07" scale.
> 
> God help those who tune to A.



I had a Matt Heafy sig that was tuned to A and it was fine. I currently have a cheap Chinese kit guitar tuned to A that has a Gibson scale length and tune-o-matic and it's fine too.

People over hype longer scale lengths. It becomes a necessity to stretch the scale length at some point, but A isn't it. The Chinese guitar is actually my current go-to guitar.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, I got out my Korean Epiphone LP7 and its still a very nice guitar. Can't really say anything bad about it at all. 

And to the extent anyone cared, the winner is this one. Other one is one its way back. This one was just more fun to play.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 2, 2016)

For some reason, in my eyes the LP shape and the 7th string don't really fit aesthetically. I figure I'd expect a modern shape, I suppose. 

Sometimes I'm so ridiculously picky with looks in guitars that I want to punch myself in the teeth.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 2, 2016)

That's beautiful Cardinal. Congrats man.


----------



## jwade (Nov 9, 2016)

annnnnnnd deposit placed on a tobacco burst


----------



## cardinal (Nov 9, 2016)

^ congrats! Hope you love it.


----------



## dirtool (Nov 10, 2016)

can it tune to A?
how thick is the low A string?


----------



## exo (Nov 10, 2016)

Read the thread.


It'll tune to A just fine. Bands have been drop tuning Gibsons this far for 25 years or more, Amon Amarth play Gibsons in Drop A frequently. if you're OK with a little less tension than a .046 low E string has, grab the D'adario exl 158 set and throw a .010 on your high e. If you need the same tension, standard 10-46, + a 68.

No, it won't feel like the baritone scale lengths that all the tension fiends around here swear by. But yes, it will work.


----------



## jwade (Nov 10, 2016)

I prefer a 70 for dropped A, but for staying at B or C I like a 62


----------



## jwade (Dec 23, 2016)

jwade said:


> annnnnnnd deposit placed on a tobacco burst



Deposit refunded. Way to drop the ball, Gibson.















































I wasn't able to get a picture of it, but the binding channel was routed too deeply and there was a noticeable ridge where the body & binding met.

The fb was bone dry, had scratches all over it, was incredibly dirty (and had possible rust along the frets). There were multiple places on the body where they missed paint, messed up scraping the binding, areas where the binding was damaged, some places where you could tell that they'd used slightly different shades of binding (I'm guessing they tried to correct a minor screw-up on the binding and made it way worse and more obvious).

The nut is quite possibly the worst I've ever seen from Gibson. They've already got a pretty terrible history with having poorly cut nuts, but this is by far the most laughable. The idiot who did the nut didn't even bother erase the depth line. Christ.

The setup was abysmal as well, the pickups were 2/32nds away from the pickup pole screws. The slightest bit of pressure from palm muting made the string touch the poles. I adjusted them to a proper height and gave it an honest shot, despite the various issues.

Speaking of the pickups, the 7 string versions of the 59/JB are awful. Bridge pickup was nasal and tinny, neck pickup was muddy and overly bassy.

Incredibly disappointing instrument. I walked in ready to drop $3200 on it, and left the store amazed that Gibson somehow let yet another steaming pile out into the world.

Whoever specifically worked on this instrument should be fully retrained, and the person who signed off on the QC deserves to be let go. Unacceptably ....ty instrument. My very first build as a student is miles beyond this in terms of quality and attention to detail, and this was the last straw for me. I'm now officially on the 'Build it, not buy it' team.

*edit* I will say one positive thing though, the guitar was an excellent weight. Very manageable. Oh, and the case was beautiful.


----------



## BangandBreach (Dec 23, 2016)

jwade said:


> Deposit refunded. Way to drop the ball, Gibson.



Geez, dude.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2016)

That stinks dude. I had two in my hands. One was flawless. The other wasn't quite, but nothing like that.


----------



## Snarpaasi (Dec 23, 2016)

I have heard before about Gibson issues but this probably takes the first place. I'm happy that there are plenty of small successful luthiers.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2016)

I had two of them for a while and they were both solid guitars but I ended up returning both because they just didn't feel like $2k+ guitars 

There was nothing on the level of the one jwade posted though, wow


----------



## jwade (Dec 23, 2016)

Really though, I should glad that it was so subpar, saves me a whole lot of money that I can now put towards a band saw and some other shiz. I'll just make my own.


----------



## Danklin (Dec 24, 2016)

that 24.75 scale length 

You had one job Gibson, one job


----------

